# Mbuna Substrate Color



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

In setting up my new 75G mbuna tank, I have not been able to decide whether to go with black or natural sand substrate. I have heard very mixed opinions on this. As of now I am planning to hard scape the tank with Texas holey rock which is predominately white/light colored. I am wondering if the lighter colored rocks will look better against the dark sand. But, will the dark sand have negative or positive effects on the fish colors? Are the holes in Texas holey rock even adequate size for mbuna to hide or should I go back to the drawing board?


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Provide lots of passageways and caves formed with piles of rocks, but not plants as they will snack on them. Some open space is appreciated as well. Like other Mbunas, they may dig so make sure the rocks sit on the bottom of the aquarium not on the substrate. In a larger tank with mixed species, arranging the rocks in a manner to make many different "territories" will help ease aggression. Darker color rocks that will ease of their aggression towards others. 

*In my suggestion for your "Texas Holey Rock limestones" needed to have open wider holes to fit on any kinds and sizes of mbuna cichlids. Lighter colored rocks will look better against the dark sand. 
*
There is estimated to be over 800 species of cichlids from Lake Malawi, with about 300 species currently named. The regions in Lake Malawi that these cichlids inhabit include rocky areas, sandy areas, midwater areas, or they can be a combination of two or all three of these types.


----------

